# CHARLIE DANIELS....  One of the GREAT's has passed



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 6, 2020)

I'm sure most everybody probably has heard that Charlie Daniels passed away this morning. He was truly a great man. Prayers go out to all his family and friends....  

One of my favorites..  RIP my friend....


----------



## Steve H (Jul 6, 2020)

No, I didn't know until I saw your post. That was a kick in the gut. His music was one of my favorites. RIP sir.


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 6, 2020)

great entertainer, I seen him a few times in concert, one of my top 10 favorite songs was by him, simple man.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 6, 2020)

Ouch! A great entertainer. Saw CD and the boys in '79. A great show! Inspired my love for Southern Rock...JJ


----------



## Sowsage (Jul 6, 2020)

I heard this earlier today and couldnt belive it. I like his music but I liked that he was a true patriot better. Good man no doubt he will be missed!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 6, 2020)

Here's a lil video his people just posted on his twitter page


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 6, 2020)

You entertained people for many many years,
RIP  Charlie


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 6, 2020)

He lived about a half hour from here.  A great entertainer, a great patriot, and a great Tennessean!

RIP Charlie!


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Jul 6, 2020)

One of my favorites.  He made some amazing music.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 6, 2020)

Seen him in concert 4 times


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 6, 2020)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Seen him in concert 4 times


Yup . Me too . Great show .


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 6, 2020)

Yep. Didn't know until this thread. Our youth is passing away. RIP, sir.


----------



## cmayna (Jul 6, 2020)

That was an excellent video of Mr. Daniels.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 6, 2020)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Here's a lil video his people just posted on his twitter page




Liked this.  He will be missed by millions


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 16, 2020)

As time goes on the so does the people we all love and this is no exception. The circle of life will continue for all.

Warren


----------

